

Startups: Need a voiceover for a video? Hire this homeless guy - g0atbutt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTysXITBCmk

======
g0atbutt
He sounds like a genuinely nice guy, and I think it's great he's trying to
turn his life around. I'm seriously considering trying to find him a project.
His voice is simply to great to pass up.

